# Snow for days?



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We are under our first winter storm warning toninght and for the next 4 days woke up this morning 19 degrees check it out if you want the zipp code is 59718 Bozeman MT 3-5 each day and each night payuppayuppayup


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Should be great We are all ready to go


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice man....Get some pics please. They say this storm could be of historic proportions!

Have Fun....http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/warnings.ph...il=XXXWSWTFX&productType=Winter+Storm+Warning


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck with the storm, I hope you get a chance to take some pics


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

lucky you, take some pics of the years first big storm. im hoping that this years winter is crazy. praise the snow gods


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

My brother in law plows in billings mt just called said they are in for 14 --19 inchs


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Please note: *WE WILL BE EXPECTING PICS *. Have fun!


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats....... I think.

Our forcast doesn't look to great here. 
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...site=SLC&textField1=41.3278&textField2=-110.3

I'd much rather it snowed than rained.

Again, get some pics of the snow.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I will get all I can


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

take lots of pics


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

rest up now....it may be a very long week.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow Wade, have fun and be safe. Looks like its gonna be a doosey.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

When you guys have time..........Is it common for you to get snow this early in October????? Is it common to get nailed with over a foot?????? The accuweather map looks sweet.....Wish I was out there........If you guys dont usually get snow this early, my first guess would be that we get NAILEDDDDDDDDDD this year.........Good Luck boys......get plenty of rest.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

don't forget to send it to us on the east coast!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

gkm;602690 said:


> don't forget to send it to us on the east coast!!!!!!!!


Not yet! please!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

just sidewalks so far ? little deicer? no big snow yet? they say it will be here today


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well have fun, and if u want to send it my way im ready for it!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

my brother inlaw just call from billings 150 miles east of said they have 10 on the ground the storm is coming from that way so will see? the news paper says up tp 2 ft who knows ?


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Send it to Wisconsin!!!  I want to see pics please.:redbounce


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

I just saw on NWS you are expecting 9" overnight, and another 9" tomorrow? Thats awesome!!! Have fun!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

we got 3 inch total? To warm to stick well. My brother in Billings MT got 18-22 inchs


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ill take some of that up here in the north!


----------

